
Dasung E-Ink Display Crowdfunder: Will it be good for coding outside - sammorrowdrums
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/paperlike-world-s-first-e-ink-monitor-13-3/
======
linuxkerneldev
I'm suspicious about this. Flex funding is the first warning flag of a scam.
The second warning flag is the religiosity in the advertising video talking
about god and talking nonsense about "damaging our retina". The third warning
flag is they first announced this Dasung E-Ink monitor product in 2014 so
what's been happening in between. The fourth warning flag is the complete lack
of explanation what exactly and specifically they want funding for. They
previously advertised their product in 2015 as: \--- Right now, the PaperLike
is selling for $975 (straight conversion), though there’s a promotional
discount that nets a $325 price break. Even at $645, it’s more than seven
times the price of the 16-inch AOC e1659Fwu on Amazon. \---
[http://www.geek.com/chips/watch-a-13-inch-e-ink-monitor-
in-a...](http://www.geek.com/chips/watch-a-13-inch-e-ink-monitor-in-action-
then-gawk-at-the-price-1614311/)

So why is it now $700 when E-Ink panel prices have been steadily decreasing.

~~~
sammorrowdrums
Yeah, they are a bit over-the-top. I only want it for the ability to wear
sunglasses and use it to code. They have existed for a while, and you can buy
direct, but they are too expensive at normal price. I think they are doing a
crowd-funder simply to drive sales.

I got email from them (as I enquired previously) that explained they were
making them currently, and you could pay via Paypal full price and get them
right away, or via IndieGogo and get them for less, but have to wait a couple
of months.

I don't think the way they do business is great, and one of their founders is
a science fiction writer apparently, but as far as I could find, they are the
only people making e-ink displays for this use-case. I've researched a lot,
and I have not been able to find any other similar product actually in
production. Lots of small demo videos, and broken links.

I have tried the jailbroken kindle, and it was pretty rubbish experience, I
really hope the Dasung product at least works as it is depicted.

------
sammorrowdrums
Full disclosure - I've already ordered one because I am excited to try and
develop out in the sunshine, and laptop screen isn't cutting it. This is USB
powered, and I'm hoping it will be good enough for text editor. Anyone had
experience with these or any other e-ink devices?

I was really excited about e-ink technology, but it seems that there is very
little innovation in this space, and I can't help but think this will really
help for reading articles etc. too.

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> there is very little innovation in this space

A lot of E-Ink based projects got stepped on within large MNCs because LCD
vendors dropped their prices significantly whenever development teams talked
about switching. Plus LCD and backlight power consumption rates improved quite
a bit and the management level people insist on the ability to play video.

~~~
sammorrowdrums
And yet, people spend hours straining to see iPads and laptops in the sun! The
video thing is a killer. I was really excited with some very promising demos
etc. but I am frustrated that this seems to be the only device to have made it
into production, and that is only available as direct by from China, nobody is
retailing these!

